# A bit of pearlex



## wombat (Jan 6, 2018)

I've been wanting to do this for a long time. I finally got a burl with some nice voids that needed filling.





The "Opus" ( a full size catty )
A split frame of spotted gum with a book matched red gum burl, the voids were filled with blue pearlex and epoxy. 
A maple spacer and matching fork tips with some brass pinning finishes it off.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 7, 2018)

Out of sight gorgeous! What is pearlex? Chuck


----------



## CWS (Jan 7, 2018)

Great as always!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2018)

I would still like to see one of these complete, they are so cool looking.


----------



## TimR (Jan 7, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> Out of sight gorgeous! What is pearlex? Chuck


Pearlex is a mica based powder used by casters and others to give that cool swirly metalliic look we like. Sold at art supply stores, and some hobby shops.

Ps: not certain it's mica based, seems I recall hearing that. Here's their site.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

